# (PS 7) Winamp3 Skin "MMD3"



## Hankman (10. April 2003)

Hallo Leute !

Für meine neue Homepage wollte ich ein Controlpanel im Stil von dem Winamp3 Skin "MMD3" machen.
Also Silber-Metall und Blau/Silber Buttons.
Wie würdet ihr das angehen ?
Das blaue zu machen ist eigentlich nicht das Problem, das Metall im grunde auch nicht, aber die Drehknöpfe sind sehr gut gemacht.
Wie würdet ihr die machen ?
Würdet ihr die eingestanzten Metallteile mit Stilen machen, oder eher Ebenen und dann speziellen Effekten ? Und wie würdet ihr die Rundungen an den äusseren Kanten machen ?

Wenn ihr mal Zeit habt, könnt ihr mir ja mal ein paar Ratschläge geben, oder vielleicht gibts sogar schon ein Tut dafür ? Ich hab keins gefunden.

Ich hab ein Screenshot mit dem Skin angehängt.

Vielen Dank schonmal im Vorraus,
Hankman


----------



## ephiance (10. April 2003)

kann man alles sehr gut mit layerstyles machen.


----------



## sixx66 (12. April 2003)

für die buttons:

runde auswahl erstellen, darin bisserl mit hellgrau rumschmiern und mit dem radialen weichzeichner rumexperimentieren würd ich ma so auf anhieb sagen.


----------



## PEZ (13. April 2003)

so... ich hab jetzt selber nochmal geguckt... die knöpfe macht man am einfachsten..mit dem verlaufswerkzeug... leg nen neuen verlauf an.. mit so vielen unter schiedlichen abstufungen wie du haben willst.. runde auswahl anlegen...das verlaufswinkel werkzeug benutzen... jetzt in die mitte auf ner neuen ebene kurz mit der airbrushspitze.. in die mitte einen weissen punkt setzen... fertig... den rand kannst du mit ebenen stilen machen...


----------



## Hankman (13. April 2003)

Danke schön.
Sieht recht gut aus, so wie ich das jetzt hab.
Danke für die Hilfe.

Gruß,
Hankman


----------



## chriZ (22. April 2003)

Poste doch mal deine Page oder ein Ergebnis.. ( oder verstößt das wieder gegen die Showroom regeln? )


----------



## PEZ (22. April 2003)

ich fänd das auch gut... das rundet doch sonen thread ab.


----------



## Mythos007 (23. April 2003)

also ich muss mal sagen, dass der Typ der dieses
winampskin erstellt hat, schon einiges auf dem
kasten haben muss *mein lieber scholli*


----------



## Hankman (23. April 2003)

Wenn ich das Ergebnis fertig habe, zeige ich es euch ganz sicher. Nur wird das noch ein bisschen dauern, weil ich zur Zeit leider kaum Zeit für Webdesign habe. Also kann es schon noch so 1-2 Monate dauern :\
Aber wenn ich soweit bin, zeig ich euch gerne das Ergebnis, sofern das hier erlaubt ist.

Bis dahin, nochmal danke für das Feedback,
Hankman


----------



## sam (23. April 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Mythos007 _
> *also ich muss mal sagen, dass der Typ der dieses
> winampskin erstellt hat, schon einiges auf dem
> kasten haben muss *mein lieber scholli* *


und der typ, der den screenshot gemacht 
hat, hat nen guten musigeschmack


----------



## Hankman (23. April 2003)

> und der typ, der den screenshot gemacht
> hat, hat nen guten musigeschmack


Und der das geschrieben hat, auch


----------



## Ju02 (23. April 2003)

hab nich ganz verstanden wie man dieses metall macht.
und außerdem:wie macht man überhaupt son teil wie auf dem screenshot?im grunde würde ich nur gerne genau beschrieben haben wie man das metall macht,bitte


----------



## Mythos007 (23. April 2003)

der schlüssel zum erfolg sind hier die gradiationskurven, evtl. texturen und wie immer das airbrushtool oder der abwedler


----------



## Ju02 (23. April 2003)

sorry aber ich verstehe dich nicht genau :>.könntest dus bitte nochn bisschen genauer erklären,oder vll n screen zeigen.bitte


----------



## Mythos007 (23. April 2003)

*puhh* da hab ich aber noch mal schwein gehabt mit meiner
aussage von oben, denn dieses skin hat Sven Kistner entworfen
seine emailadresse lässt aufschlüsse über seinen arbeitgeber
zu demnach arbeitet er bei "metrix" und die haben ja bekanntlich
die seite von 1 & 1 designt ... (kleine info am rande)

hey lagaf - kommst du da nicht über ecken und kanten an den ran? 
damit er uns auf tutorials.de mal besuchen kommt ...*g*

@ kevin - deine seite funktioniert im IE 6.0 nicht ...


----------



## Terrance & Philipp (24. April 2003)

Irgendwie sind die Bilder down?


----------



## gcaruso (24. April 2003)

hallo

ich hab hier ein TUT für"*Metallische Drehregler*" gefunden.

http://www.on-design.de/tutor/photshp/tips/drehregler.htm

viel spass!!


G-C


----------



## Ju02 (24. April 2003)

auf http://www.kevingfx.de(.vu) müsste se norm klappen,auch im ie 6.0 .
danke fürs tut,aber so wirklich hilfts dennoch nich ://


----------



## gcaruso (24. April 2003)

Hier wird ein autoradio gemacht, du kannst ja gleichzeitig schauen wie einfach das metall gemacht wird....


G-C


----------



## Ju02 (24. April 2003)

cool.danke .das hilft mir echt weiter !


----------



## Nacron (28. April 2003)

was er vor allem bei runden buttons anwendet sind entgegengesetze verläufe also oben heller unten dunkler bein inneren kreis unten heller oben dunkler so schafft er eine gewisse einbettung des runden buttons ebenso benutzt er ein pixel breite schwarze linien die von ein pixel grauen linien umgeben sind um den button so dreidimensional wie möglich zu machen ...

ich finde das tut mit dem autoradio erklärt das ganze ziehmlich gut ... aber der skin iss ja auch extrem geil ! 

gretz Nacron


----------



## Philip Kurz (28. April 2003)

jau, ich hab mir gleich einen skin von der hp runtergeladen


----------



## Dirk von Lowtzow (3. Mai 2003)

Hier is noch einer der was nicht blickt *meld*
Wie mach ich dunkles, glänzendes metall?? Ist echt wichtig(es könnte über mein Leben als Designer entscheiden...na gut, ist übertrieben ;-))!!
Also ungefähr so wie bei dem Ding am Rand hiernur eben dunkler!


----------



## Ju02 (3. Mai 2003)

würde mal gob behaupten das ist mit nem 3d prog gemacht.sowas wie cinema 4d oder 3dsm.mit ps kannste das eigentlich nicht machen


----------



## Mythos007 (3. Mai 2003)

so ein quatsch - mit ps ist außer Geschirr
spülen und Wäsche waschen wohl alles möglich !


----------



## Dirk von Lowtzow (3. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von blind0r _
> *würde mal gob behaupten das ist mit nem 3d prog gemacht.sowas wie cinema 4d oder 3dsm.mit ps kannste das eigentlich nicht machen *


Ich weiß, ich will das auch nicht 3D ham, ich will nur die Farben!
Das ist alles! Nein ´, nict ganz, ich will sie auch noch bisschen dunkler!
Plz help!


----------



## Ju02 (3. Mai 2003)

@wenn alles möglich ist,dann erklär mir doch bitte mal ganz nooblike wie man ein interface alla futuristische kanten(in der tutorial sektion)macht.

@Dirk.Probier mal die Suchen funktion .Suche nach Chrom-tuts


----------



## Lord Brain (4. Mai 2003)

> @wenn alles möglich ist,dann erklär mir doch bitte mal ganz nooblike wie man ein interface alla futuristische kanten(in der tutorial sektion)macht.


Was willst du eigentlich...du verweist doch selbst auf ein bereits existierendes Tutorial welches außerdem recht "nooblike" verfasst ist...

btw: Photoshop kann alles (grafisch gesehen), die Einschränkung liegt allein beim User, der das vorhandene Potenzial nicht ausnutzt...


----------



## Dirk von Lowtzow (4. Mai 2003)

blind0r hat gesagt.:
			
		

> [B@Dirk.Probier mal die Suchen funktion .Suche nach Chrom-tuts


Nix gefunden, jedenfalls nicht zu PS und der rest alles nur schriften


----------



## Lord Brain (4. Mai 2003)

Probiers doch mal mit Farbverläufen...hier mal ein Beispiel:

Farbwerte und Positionen

1)    0%  #FBFBFF
2)   15%  #E6E9FE
3)   50%  #FFFFFF
4)   60%  #CBCBDC
5)   75%  #CFCFDF
6) 100%  #5F5F7A

---edit--------
verdammt ich glaub ich hab's verpeilt...hab diesen Thread mit diesemdurcheinander gebracht.


----------



## Ju02 (4. Mai 2003)

ja,ich muss zugeben die frage war echt sch***** formuliert.tut mir leid,weiss nich warum ich das gemacht habe.danke für die hilfe !


----------

